
17 trees poisoned for a clear view of hoarding - option_greek
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/bangalore/17-trees-poisoned-for-a-clear-view-of-hoarding/article17399898.ece
======
chrisbennet
What is "hoarding" or a "clear view of hoarding"?

